

Alan Kay: The Pitfalls Of Incrementalism - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/pitfalls-incrementalism/

======
timrosenblatt
Can incrementalism get some love? Seems everyone is opposed to it, but the
plain fact is that nearly all progress is incremental.

Real "innovations" tend to be composed of a few component ideas that are
themselves incremental. Innovation is built on incrementalism. The iPhone just
took existing things and combined them in a smart way that produced the
innovation -- but it was ultimately the simple act of being aware of the
incremental progress in many areas that made the innovation possible.

Hilariously, incremental improvements are built on innovation.

It's turtles all the way down. Hofstadter and all that jazz.

